# Overhead Routers



## Chubbo (Feb 20, 2012)

I am interested in a true Overhead Router. It seems to me that there would be more interest in a Router system like overhead routing than routing "BLIND". Even the overhead Pin Router Arm system still has you routing "BLIND". One Overhead Router that comes to mind was the no longer made Craftsman. I can find no information on it, but have a picture of one on the cover of a 1980s Book that I have. Does anyone know where I could find one of those, or one similar? Thanks.
Chubbo


----------



## Chubbo (Feb 20, 2012)

*No interest.*

I guess no one uses overhead routers today. I think that they would be very safe, and allow a craftsman using a router to work on his projects a lot easier, by seeing what he was doing, instead of working blind, but there seems to be no interest. I guess I'll have to build one and find out for myself.
Chubbo


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

People still use overarm routers for all sorts of things

Onsrud W 240 Overarm Router - YouTube

where the obvious drawbacks are that an overarm router is another expensive, heavy, large machine that's essentially a vertical milling machine with a faster spindle speed and no X/Y table.

Amazon.com: Grizzly G9981 5 HP Overarm Router 2 Speed, 3-Phase: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lowell

I made my own because I could not find one that would do what I wanted to do with it and at the right price.
Made it for peanuts.

CONVERTING AN OLD RADIAL-ARM SAW TO AN OVERHEAD PIN ROUTER..wmv - YouTube

with the "Daisy" Pin Router ▼
Pin Router Cutting Gear Teeth - YouTube

How to make gears - YouTube
===



Chubbo said:


> I guess no one uses overhead routers today. I think that they would be very safe, and allow a craftsman using a router to work on his projects a lot easier, by seeing what he was doing, instead of working blind, but there seems to be no interest. I guess I'll have to build one and find out for myself.
> Chubbo


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you can find an old drill press you could use the table to mount a router on and the rack and pinion adjustment to raise and lower it..


----------

